# A few honey bee shots



## HavToNo (Sep 2, 2017)

1B4A8820.jpg by Tim, on Flickr



1B4A8829.jpg by Tim, on Flickr



1B4A8836.jpg by Tim, on Flickr



1B4A8858.jpg by Tim, on Flickr


----------



## baturn (Sep 3, 2017)

Very nice!


----------



## HavToNo (Sep 3, 2017)

Thank you Brian.


----------



## BrentC (Sep 3, 2017)

Nice set.


----------



## HavToNo (Sep 3, 2017)

Thank you Brent.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Sep 4, 2017)

Very nice. I have yet to get a honeybee shot worth sharing.


----------



## HavToNo (Sep 4, 2017)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Very nice. I have yet to get a honeybee shot worth sharing.


Thank you Dean. You will get one. Just keep trying.


----------

